

Balsamiq knows how to win people - luminary
http://i.imgur.com/PrITw.png

======
luminary
This was posted on HN earlier: Donating Your Software: A Whole Lot of WIN!
<http://blogs.balsamiq.com/product/2009/08/13/donating/>

------
nyellin
Please blur the serial key.

~~~
luminary
3/4ths of the serial key is already blurred.

~~~
antimora
Do you mean I can get the key in ((26 * 2) + 1)^3 = 148 877 trials? Sweet!

